# Powakaddy Freeway 5 Lithium



## Outofbounder (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks

I bought the white frame with yellow trim and find this far more visually appealing than the black although does show the mud and dirt after a few rounds. Also having the lithium battery which fits flush into the trolley adds to the looks.

Battery 

The lithium battery weight is like a feather compared with lead acid and sits flush into the trolley adding to the all round good looks. Having used it for 3 months now, I have had no problems and it is ready for a full round after an overnight charge. I do find it a bit disconcerting when the battery charge light comes on mid round (usual after coming up a steep climb) but have yet to see this pointing to a loss of performance.

Trolley

I like the option for altering the front wheel if the trolley is not steering straight, enabling you to go hands free more often. The controls are OK but having moved away from the older vertically mounted right handed speed control, I find that it is not intuitive. Couple of examples. When I free wheel down hill to a green  I get to the bottom to stop and my brain automatically thinks that the motor is on and presses the control button for the trolley to burst in to life. It is also easy to press the on button or twist the speed  control when putting clubs in the bag especially when you have an umbrella up in its holder and rain hood on your bag. 

Extras

The Automatic control works fine with the 3 different settings and is pretty easy to use but having never had the option in the past I wouldn't miss it. The USB charger I have used once and it charges, I did find the cover a bit foutery to get back on.

In summary really like the trolley and going lithium has been a good choice,  in retrospect I would probably go for the FW3, I don't think the extras for FW3 to FW5 are good value.


----------



## M1ke (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice review!


----------

